# die allein selig machende Art zu leben für eine Frau



## gvergara

Hola:

A pesar de que entiendo el sentido general de lo que se quiere decir en este caso, quisiera pedirles que por favor me ayuden con una traducción lo más literal posible. Contexto: Una mujer enojada despotrica sobre _selbstzufriedene Frauen, die irgendwann mal einen Mann geheiratet haben, der inzswischen zu ihrem Besitz geworden ist. Die sich keine Gedanken mehr über ihr Leben machen, keine finanziellen Probleme haben, und schöne Urlaube organisieren, damit das Familienleben nach außen funktioniert. Und dabei so tun, als wäre das *die allein selig machende Art zu leben für eine Frau*_ (aus _Bei Hitze ist es wenigstens nicht kalt _von Dora Heldt) Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Peterdg

Es imposible dar una traducción literal porque el español no conoce un participio presente así que tengo que recurrir a una traducción más libre.

_Y encima actuar como si, para una mujer, fuera la única manera de vivir que la hace feliz._

Quizás alguien pueda contribuir una traducción más literal pero esa es la mejor que puedo producir yo.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Mi intento:
...como si fuera la única verdadera manera de vivir para una mujer 
o bien: ... como si esa manera de vivir fuera un dogma para una mujer
o bien: ... como si esa fuera la única manera de vivir que hace feliz a una mujer


----------



## gvergara

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Sin embargo, el sentido que han dado lo comprendo, lo que me complica principalmente es cómo traducir selig machende Art. Gracias por su colaboración de antemano.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sería como "la única feliz-haciendo manera"
Es eso lo que quería?


----------



## Peterdg

Literalmente es "la manera que hace feliz".


----------



## Tonerl

_*Unas sugerencias más:*_

_*selig machen*_
_*salvar *_

_*allein seligmachend [religión] *_
_*salvador *_
_*allein seligmachend (fig.) *_
_*verdadero *_

_*allein selig machende Art*_
_*la única verdadera manera *_


----------



## kunvla

> _Und dabei so tun, als wäre das *die allein selig machende Art zu leben für eine Frau*_





gvergara said:


> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Sin embargo, el sentido que han dado lo comprendo, lo que me complica principalmente es cómo traducir *selig machende Art*. Gracias por su colaboración de antemano.


= [la única] manera haciente feliz

Tomado del DLE:


> *haciente*
> Del ant. part. act. de _hacer;_ lat. _faciens, -entis._
> 1. adj. desus. Que hace. Era u. t. c. s.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Saludos,


----------



## anahiseri

la traducción de Peterdg es perfecta.

selig machende Art: manera que hace feliz
Las expresiones con participio en español hay que traducirlas por una oración de relativo no se puede decir 
*manera feliz haciente*


----------

